# coconut oil???



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

Is there any special kind of coconut oil that is used and where do you buy it?


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

I get mine from Trader Joe's....It is organic and extra virgin...and smells like amazing coconut cream pie!!LOL


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

As long as its extra virgin and organic you can get any brand. I buy mine at a health food store.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Kat said:


> As long as its extra virgin and organic you can get any brand. I buy mine at a health food store.


True........but mine(Trader Joe's) smells A-MAZ-ING!!!LOL (The dogs all start drooling over it when they see the jar, after smelling it the first time I understand why!!LOL)


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

Ok, since we are on the subject of this oil do you put yours in the frig? I did it makes it easier to give.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Chocx2 said:


> Ok, since we are on the subject of this oil do you put yours in the frig? I did it makes it easier to give.


We had no reason to as it stayed solid till last week when it got above 70 for days in a row(stupid cold, long winter/spring!!!) And yet.....we still dont, I like it now that its liquid!LOL


----------



## _unoriginal (Apr 8, 2012)

What does it do?

I heard it's good for added calories without adding food but I also heard it helps dogs lose weight..


----------



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

I got mine from a local health food store in the vitamin and supplements section. It is extra virgin coconut oil and was about 16 dollars for the jar.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

_unoriginal said:


> What does it do?
> 
> I heard it's good for added calories without adding food but I also heard it helps dogs lose weight..


It has helped with Brody's coats a TON! :wink: (We feed it a tiny amount and rub it all over him.)
We also use it on the no-noser's noses/wrinkles to help them not be so dry. 

And we humans use it as well!:wink:


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

Scarlett_O' said:


> True........but mine(Trader Joe's) smells A-MAZ-ING!!!LOL (The dogs all start drooling over it when they see the jar, after smelling it the first time I understand why!!LOL)


It does indeed. When I opened the jar I almost put it in my pocket to bring back to MY house! Mine doesn't smell nearly as good but mine is from our local all natural pet store. It's the same product just sold at a pet store.

My boys get some every day and it has helped their coats immensely. We put some in our yogurt in the mornings for us and it is delightful!


----------



## creek817 (Feb 18, 2012)

_unoriginal said:


> What does it do?
> 
> I heard it's good for added calories without adding food but I also heard it helps dogs lose weight..


Dogs Naturally Magazine » The Health Benefits Of Coconut Oil


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

creek817 said:


> Dogs Naturally Magazine » The Health Benefits Of Coconut Oil


great article sounds like I am gonna give it a try......how much do you give if feeding and how often?


----------



## creek817 (Feb 18, 2012)

I feed about a teaspoon-ish, ideally 5-6 days a week. He used to eat it by itself, so he could have it every day, now he is a snot and eats all his supplements mixed with ground tripe, so he doesn't get them every day. Some weeks it's as little as 3 days, some weeks it's 7. Oh, and he's about 22 pounds - not sure if you should feed more than that to a bigger dog or not. All I know is, he has an incredibly soft shiny coat, so something is working!


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

creek817 said:


> Dogs Naturally Magazine » The Health Benefits Of Coconut Oil


thanks for posting the article!


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

My guys are big so they get two tablespoons per day.


----------



## creek817 (Feb 18, 2012)

InkedMarie said:


> thanks for posting the article!


No problemo . It was actually Liz (EchoEcho) who sent it to me, so she's the one to thank!


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Scarlett_O' said:


> True........but mine(Trader Joe's) smells A-MAZ-ING!!!LOL (The dogs all start drooling over it when they see the jar, after smelling it the first time I understand why!!LOL)


Yeah, when Ruby sees me getting the jar she gets so excited. It does smell amazing, I smell it for a while before I give her some lol, then again before I close the lid.


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

creek817 said:


> No problemo . It was actually Liz (EchoEcho) who sent it to me, so she's the one to thank!


Okay, thank you, Liz!


----------



## EchoEcho (Feb 22, 2012)

InkedMarie said:


> Okay, thank you, Liz!


Lmao!! Welcome!


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

I buy mine online.
54 oz for $25 (about 3 1/4lb)
and it last for ever even with my three big dogs as well as using it ourselves! We had a small 12 oz jar for over a month (wasn't used daily)
Coconut Oil Organic Ext Virgin by Nutiva - YR-1009 - at The Vitamin Shoppe


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Makovach said:


> I buy mine online.
> 54 oz for $25 (about 3 1/4lb)
> and it last for ever even with my three big dogs as well as using it ourselves! We had a small 12 oz jar for over a month (wasn't used daily)
> Coconut Oil Organic Ext Virgin by Nutiva - YR-1009 - at The Vitamin Shoppe


that's the brand we use. each dog gets a teaspoon.....only now malia has decided she no longer likes coconut oil, so she gets emu oil and bubba gets coconut.

they both get olive oil rotated with emu and coconut.....well, bubba does. malia just gets emu and olive.


----------



## lily (May 16, 2011)

Betsy eats her cocanut oil off a teaspoon !,she loves the stuff,she gets emu oil in her breakfast but she would eat that off a spoon too,she ,I think both oils are great,karen


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

those who know me, know i'm all about eating fats...and especially, only the ones that are beneficial.

a thought, however has occurred to me.

every dog is built differently and has metabolisms, that, whilst similar in physiology, not always similar in function.

some have thyroids that are healthy but slower than others. some have livers that are healthy but slower to metabolyse than other dogs.

that's why there is a range for blood work. 

i think that daily might not always be in the best interests of the dog or the human.

for example, we make smoothies each day. and into those smoothies is a rotation of certain, what i call necessities.

but i don't put avocado in daily. more like four times a week. coconut oil goes in three to four times a week and it's rotated....

each week a different set of fruits and veggies go in...so it's a balance over time.

so, i'm thinking, that, from now forward, oils will be an every other day thing....especially since they get plenty of dietary fat...

just throwing it out there.....


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

Scarlett_O' said:


> I get mine from Trader Joe's....It is organic and extra virgin...and smells like amazing coconut cream pie!!LOL


 went to trader joe's today and bought some it really does smell great.... I found another market in Avon that sells it as well, although that one says raw on the label, not sure that makes a difference since it looks the same as the trader joe one.


----------



## skadoosh (Jun 11, 2012)

I'm gonna buy me some coconut oil lol!


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

I don't do anything daily myself. My dogs do not get fish oil every single day. Its a regular thing but not daily.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

I buy the Nutiva coconut oil from Vitacost. I am with Re - some of my dogs need more and others need less. My long coated collies and shelties get coconut oil about 5 days per week while my smooth collies only get it two to three times per week. The collies get at least a tablespoon full and the shelties a teaspoon.


----------



## Nana52 (Apr 28, 2012)

I get the Nutiva Organic Extra Virgin from Amazon. I'm actually on "subscribe and save" so get 2 15-oz tubs for just under $15 free s/h. Is that a good price? I shop at Amazon so much, I just always assume it's the least expensive. I give it to the dogs, cook with it, use it on my hair, my skin, dogs' skin it they've scratched too much and made a red spot, on their paws (makes them soft and I don't worry about them licking off something not good for them). It's yummy and good for all sorts of things.


----------



## Bunker (Jul 12, 2012)

I have been feeding my boy a raw diet since I got him at 8 weeks, he is now 5 months and after reading this tread I'm going to add organic coconut oil as well.

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Ziggersmom (Jul 4, 2012)

Bunker said:


> I have been feeding my boy a raw diet since I got him at 8 weeks, he is now 5 months and after reading this tread I'm going to add organic coconut oil as well.
> 
> Thanks for the info.


Me too!


----------



## creek817 (Feb 18, 2012)

Bunker said:


> I have been feeding my boy a raw diet since I got him at 8 weeks, he is now 5 months and after reading this tread I'm going to add organic coconut oil as well.
> 
> Thanks for the info.


Where in Australia are you??


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

We buy Nutiva online, cheap, and decent... the cheapest we can get locally is a small pint jar for around 15-20$.... very sad people here hate it lol


----------

